# Best online reptile eqipment shop??



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

anyone used a good one?

im after 

heatmat

digital thermometer

smaller feeding dish

maybe a bigger branch


----------



## dinofred1 (Jan 13, 2007)

try ebay


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Size heatmat?

So far your total is 12.86 + delivery


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Size heatmat?
> 
> So far your total is 12.86 + delivery



Lost me there??

Iv just looked on ebay and seen infa red thermometer

heatmat im not too sure about - im going to look at getting a new set up - the ideas i had didnt seem too clever
- one was to use a heatmat through the wood - but this is bad idea it will overheat

- the other was to put it inseide the viv and glue in a peice of glass but again this is a dumb idea so im going to try sort out a bigger and better set up - the one i have now is just over 24hours old


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

IR thermometer = £17.61

It sounds as if you have no thermostat? You will need one if you haven't already got one.

What i am doing is telling you how much the items you are looking for would cost if you bought from me. You can either buy from me or base your shopping on my prices, which should be atleast competetive


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

dannyj said:


> - the other was to put it inseide the viv and glue in a peice of glass but again this is a dumb idea so im going to try sort out a bigger and better set up - the one i have now is just over 24hours old


Put it inside but don't use glass, use perspex & seal it with silicone to keep moisture out of it.......


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

cornishcrispa.co.uk heat mats are quite cheap and the thermometer/hygrometer i got from there is spot on... let me know if you find anywhere that sells decent branches though, iv looked everywhere.


----------



## dinofred1 (Jan 13, 2007)

same here with the branches,want big ones


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

New setup is on the way: victory: : victory: : victory:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

where from?


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

www.crittersexoticpets.co.uk


there local to me very very helpful too


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

that looks like a rude reptile site at first glance of the address 

Edited to say link doesnt work for me


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

sorry im bad

Critters - For all your Exotic and Domestic pets needs


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

tombraider said:


> that looks like a rude reptile site at first glance of the address
> 
> Edited to say link doesnt work for me


:lol2: dirty mind:mf_dribble:


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

www.everythingforpets.com


----------

